

Ask HN: What do you do while compiling? - rcfox

My project takes a long time to build: 15 minutes for a clean build, 5 minutes for a minor change. At some point in the day, I've caught up with the interesting articles on HN and Google Reader, and then I struggle to find more interesting things to read. I feel like I could make better use of the time, but trying to learn a new language or start a project in 5-minute bursts doesn't work too well for me.<p>What do you do?
======
yummyfajitas
Pushups, situps and squats.

Next year I'm thinking of pushing my boss to get a barbell rack for the
office.

------
space-monkey
Work on optimizing my compile time.

------
tunaslut
I either take a walk outside and stretch or I read - something completely
unrelated to programming (since I study acupuncture part time it's kind of
perfect)

------
harnhua
Some compiles take a few hours so I have no choice but to jot down whatever
state the current project is in and switch context to some other project...

------
iuguy
Get up, stretch, make a cup of coffee, go outside for some fresh air. Getting
away from the screen and strip lighting for a while does wonders for me.

------
golgo13
Go on dell.com or apple.com and build these crazy systems that I will never
buy. 5K for a workstation? Sure!!

------
nrj
Legitimately slack off - <http://xkcd.com/303/>

------
kgutteridge
Iterate on paper, Start coding the next bit, filter email inbox + im

------
acidblue
Honestly? I keep coding. There is always something else to write.

------
its_raining
HN new links. :)

------
rhizome
Spider Solitaire

